# Remington 11-87, 12 Gauge



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Looking to sell my 11-87 Premier. I bought it new in about 1987. Excellent condition, with the original walnut stock and a camo synthetic one. Don't know what it's worth, open to reasonable offers. PM me. Thanks!


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Changeable chokes?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

3"? I am very interested pics please!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Yep, 3". Five choke tubes; SK, IC(2), M, F. My buddy shoots this gun in Canada. The skeet tube lives in the gun, he had three days when he killed 8 Canadas with ten shots, using WW Expert 3" #2s.

I haven't shot the gun since buying my Onxy in 1998 or so. It's as clean as they come. Not NIB, but very clean.

Here are the photos:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Will you take payments or trade for food stamps?


----------



## BirdRookie (Dec 2, 2014)

Is it still available? Any idea about how much you're looking to get for it? I'm definitely interested but have to keep it within budget. Have you shot it recently? Any problem putting shells through it?


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

would you consider trades?


----------

